# EU source, please help



## tobias (Feb 8, 2016)

Good day,

Till now I've read UGB only as a guest  but now I have to ask something. Can you guys tell me whether you have any experience with this source?: steroidsftw.net they have something I need and whats important I need it to be shipped to Sweden, where I will work for a year. If you know some legit EU sources that ship to Sweden and delivery is safe, let me know. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2016)

It's always a gamble ordering form websites. I would never order from a place called steroidsftw.net. The name alone sounds fake.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2016)

Websites are sketchy bro , do your homework see what info you can find


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 8, 2016)

I agree with what everyone said, and will add that if "steroid" is in the URL of the website, it's probably garbage.


----------



## tobias (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay, thanks I've found some reviews on some portal called " eroids ". Are they reliable or just bought reviews, votes? You buy via local sellers guys?


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

tobias said:


> Okay, thanks I've found some reviews on some portal called " eroids ". Are they reliable or just bought reviews, votes? You buy via local sellers guys?



I think the consensus on eroids is that the top rated suppliers are heavy donors. I know how tempting it is to want to believe it's legit..I'm new to the game and don't have many options for private or irl hookups either. But honestly, it'd be way too easy to rig the rating system for big time profits. Trying to remember this fact every day ..


----------



## tobias (Feb 8, 2016)

That's true. I will probably try few sources to see how it goes. Local sellers always sold me way too much underdosed products and it's really hard to argue with them as they are usually tough guys. Thanks for tips guys! Appreciated


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 8, 2016)

tobias said:


> Okay, thanks I've found some reviews on some portal called " eroids ". Are they reliable or just bought reviews, votes? You buy via local sellers guys?



You obviously don't like to listen, or do research on your own....


----------



## Massacre (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd never order from a website.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am new to this as well. as was said before web sites are not a good idea. I am sure if you look you will find a few success stories from some of the sites you have mentioned but for the most part they are not very trusted. best I can tell you is to be patient and keep searching. this forum is the best I have came across for verifying. so at least you can do that here before you waste money.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

getting from a website or a guy from the gym or anyway you buy your gear is gonna be shady nerve racking and dangerous in some form or another.You gotta see whats your options and see if u wanna take the risk..I know plenty of guys who got from websites before in their lives and did ok


----------



## Therapylifter81 (Feb 9, 2016)

tobias said:


> That's true. I will probably try few sources to see how it goes. Local sellers always sold me way too much underdosed products and it's really hard to argue with them as they are usually tough guys. Thanks for tips guys! Appreciated



Any luck i EU, tobias? Er ikke mye luck her hvertfall!


----------



## bvs (Feb 9, 2016)

I would stay away from sites like that. I hear sweden has the strictest drug laws in the western world, be careful bro


----------



## Therapylifter81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't forget norway


----------



## tobias (Feb 9, 2016)

Therapylifter81 said:


> Any luck i EU, tobias? Er ikke mye luck her hvertfall!



Will inform you mate if you want. Also, thank you all of you who put an effort into writting a quote for me! The old times are away, one holiday in Thai and you're stocked up for a two years! hah


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2016)

bvs said:


> I would stay away from sites like that. I hear sweden has the strictest drug laws in the western world, be careful bro



Didn't they arrest some bodybuilder on "suspicion of steroid use"? I think it was like roelly Winkler or something. Jay Cutler cancelled his appearance there shortly after.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 9, 2016)

There are other boards out there that are source boards. They may have some decent stuff but sponsors pay the board to advertise their shit so it's a crap shoot really. Be very careful with who you are buying things you plan on injecting into your body.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 9, 2016)

Just go up to the biggest guy at the gym and ask him how many steriod cycles he's done.  I'm sure he can give you a source.


----------



## tobias (Feb 9, 2016)

It was XMAN Tony that was having problems with police


----------



## Therapylifter81 (Feb 17, 2016)

tobias said:


> Will inform you mate if you want. Also, thank you all of you who put an effort into writting a quote for me! The old times are away, one holiday in Thai and you're stocked up for a two years! hah



DM me bro, I have searched all over and can't find how to.


----------



## tobias (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok so my mate called me yesterday that one package from.. I rather don't say, right? is on the tablet so sterftwww came thru. Let's now test the quality. Thanks guys for all the help. I was searching the forum to find some alternatives and I will give a chance to one more source soon.


----------



## tobias (May 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm getting back to steroidsftw even if they are pricey as the another attempt from another source wasn't successful. Do you have any experience with Primus ray labs? steroidsftw.net/en/manufacturers/primus-ray-labs-38/ I need tren A, test prop, win. I'm also looking for NovoNordisk HGH, do you know any European source where I can get them?

Thanks for all your info!


----------



## thqmas (May 3, 2016)

Don't buy from steroidsftw.

Trust me, I don't want to expand on the subject. Just don't.

Primus ray labs is ok (for now) and is going strong in the Netherlands and France (so I've heard). They opened in 2015 (Chinese based). They are new.

You will have no problem getting what you want at your local Swedish gym. Don't worry.


----------

